# IASCA and USACi show in Conway AR 06/02/2012



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

..::The Motorsports Authority::..

I have to work til 3 unfortunately but will be there when i get off I know Scotts Infiniti will be there along with some other Team Hybrids cars.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

There is another thread on here that sketoe posted about it.

I'm going, and it will be my first show. I was just going to go as a spectator but a few hat members talked me into it and offered to listen to my system and give me some pointers, so I couldn't pass up that opportunity.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

What kind of car? I will be in a Nissan shirt since i'm coming straight from work.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I was there but the truck didn't make it so I was only a spectator 

It was a good show though.


----------

